# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy

## ViệtNet

Như bạn đã biết các bo mạch chủ dòng TUF được xem là những bo mạch chủ siêu bền tuy nhiên liệu có cách gì khiến chúng trở nên bất tử? Nghệ nhân mod case hàng đầu Trung Quốc, Wei Zheng đã sử dụng ý tưởng này để tạo Project: Immortal, dự án case độ với bo mạch chủ TUF Sabertooth Z97 Mark S nằm trong "Tropicana", valy chống nước đến từ nhà sản xuất valy hàng đầu châu Âu là Rimowa. Để kiểm soát nhiệt độ, Zheng đã gắn bộ tản nhiệt nước từ Bitspower với các đường ống làm bằng thép không rỉ.

Xem thêm các mẫu case độ TUF tại đây!




​Đặc tả chi tiết của Immortal


Mobo: ASUS TUF Sabertooth Z97 Mark SCPU: Intel Core i7-4790KVGA: ASUS GTX TITAN BlackTản nhiệt: Bitspower Water Cooling SystemMàn hình: ASUS MB168B USB Powered Full HD LCD


​Một số góc nhìn khác của valy Rimowa và đây là cách bạn sử dụng màn hình tích hợp:


​Góc nhìn cận cảnh bộ water cool Bitspower và bo mạch chủ Sabertooth Mark S.






​Wei Zheng còn gắn thêm cả SSD chuẩn PCIe ROG RAIDR và bộ water cool cho cả card đồ họa:




Thêm vài tấm ảnh bắt mắt nữa.




​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## freedomf

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*

thế này thì nóng phải biết, chạy nó mà cháy máy

----------


## annkhsouth

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*

wow, ấn tượng thế nhìn đẹp không tin nổi luôn

----------


## seopro12345789

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*

không thấy để trọng lượng nhỉ, mà là laptop hay sao

----------


## huongnguyen123

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*




> thế này thì nóng phải biết, chạy nó mà cháy máy


tản nước mà thím, sao mà nóng được

----------


## blogsieutoc

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*

con này không cần cổng thông gió hả ta

----------


## dungmxh

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*




> con này không cần cổng thông gió hả ta


bít kin như thế quăng tản nước vào cho nó mát chứ, với đâu chạy quạt đâu mà cần thông gió

----------


## annguyen

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*




> không thấy để trọng lượng nhỉ, mà là laptop hay sao


PC đó bác, nhưng gắn hết trong 1 cái vali nhỏ thế đấy

----------


## sangdv291

*Trả lời: Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy Valy hay PC? - Một bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc valy*

đẹp thật để đèn màu cứ như mấy bộ máy trong phim khoa học viễn tưởng ấy

----------

